# A-MAZE-N Products on the Radio?



## tjohnson (Jun 26, 2013)

*A-MAZE-N Products is Gonna be on the Radio!*

Lori Frazee of Barn Goddess BBQ has invited me to call in to her weekly radio show and chat about my smoking gadgets.

*"Special Offers"* for those who listen into Lori's Radio Show!!

Listeners can call into the show

*Where?*
http://www.blogtalkradio.com/bntl-/2013/06/26/barn-goddess-with-lori-frazee

*When?*
Tonight

Radio Show Starts at 7:00 EST/6:00 CST

My Interview Starts at 7:30 EST/6:30 CST

THX!

Todd


----------



## seenred (Jun 26, 2013)

Very Cool, Todd!!  I'll be listening in!

Red


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

That's Awesome Todd!! I'll be listening in too!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 26, 2013)

How cool for you!!! I guess that's 5:30 PM MST here (I think LOL).


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> How cool for you!!! I guess that's 5:30 PM MST here (I think LOL).



Yes that would be 5:30pm MST and I would guess 4:30pm PST!


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow! Fantastic!  Exposure!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 26, 2013)

Good for you!  It's great that one of our Main Sponsors is getting some more exposure!  

We will be cheering for you in the background!  Just remember us when you make the Big time!  haha

Kat View media item 225988View media item 225988View media item 225988


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

When are you starring on TV????


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

This needs to stay on the top until 7:00pm!!!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 26, 2013)

Darn! I'll be in the middle of my commute here on the West coast.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

Update on the starting time, look at post #1.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 26, 2013)

The Radio Show recorded, so you can listen to it later too


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

Back to the top!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

The show is getting ready to start!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm as nervous as I was on my 1st prom date!

On in about 25 minutes

TJ


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

You'll be Great Todd!!

Just so everyone knows, you have to register as a listener to listen live. It's easy and all you have to provide is an email address!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

Good Job Todd!!!

Now we want to see you on TV!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 26, 2013)

Great news , Todd. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I think you should go to QVC and try them... thet are getting into BBQ equip. now.

Just a though.

Stan


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 26, 2013)

it's still live at this moment...  when can the replay be heard and can you "cut to the chase"  so we don't have to listen to the whole show ?


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

Keith you can fast forward just like YouTube. Not sure when the replay will be available.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 26, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> You'll be Great Todd!!
> 
> Just so everyone knows, you have to register as a listener to listen live. It's easy and all you have to provide is an email address!


Huh?    I didn't register anywhere...it just started playing automatically.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

That's weird cuz it wouldn't play for me then I saw something about registering so I did then it started playing. Hmmm I guess I didn't do something right!


----------



## tsin (Jun 26, 2013)

I agree with oldschoolbbq, you should go on QVC I heard they are coming back to the mall of America, just what I heard.. Great products keep up the GREAT work  TOM


----------



## daveomak (Jun 26, 2013)

Very cool...... congrats........  













2 hands clapping.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 26, 2013






Dave


----------



## chefrob (Jun 26, 2013)

very cool todd!


----------

